# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Going to Church in Treasure Beach

## rjonsun

We are very conservative folks and take our religion seriously.  When we go on vacation we try to visit a church of like faith and practice.  While staying in Negril we would go to Calvary Baptist Church of Strath Bogie, a little town outside of Sav.  We were having some trouble finding a church in Treasure Beach so we asked the Pastor of the Strath Bogie church if he knew of anyting in the area.  He knew of a church called Billy's Bay Gospel Chapel.  While staying in Frenchman's Bay we headed to Dawn's for breakfast on Sunday morning guessing we could figure it all out from there.  We got talking to a few locals and also a adjunct college professor and his wife who were also there eating breakfast.  We were told it was too hot to walk that far, and the prof offered us a ride to church and one of the locals, Stanley, came with us.  We were warmly welcomed into the church.  One of the deacons taught sunday school.  I was impressed with his command of the Scriptures as he could quote many verses by heart.  An itenerant pastor (Pastor Leidy) came to deliver the morning message.  After the service we talked to many of the parishoners, but I was captivated by the Biblical knowledge of the deacon.  As it turns out he was in his 50's.  He was a fisherman by trade.  And he never learned to read!  I asked how he could memorize long passages of Scripture and he said tha his wife read the Bible to him every day.  Amazing!  The itinerent Pastor gave us a ride ( along with Stanely) back to Dawn's.  What a nice experience fellowshiping with other Christians.

Regards,

Bob




Pastor Leidy

Stanely near Dawn's Restaurant

----------


## TizzyATX

:Smile: 

thanks i loved this post

----------


## Summer

so refreshing.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Bob,
 I just saw this post. Jim and I also went to this church. It was the BEST service I have EVER been to. Jim and I are (recovering cathloics) LOL. There was more spirit in that little church than I ever heard in our BIG church. Everyone was singing....... and all of the sundden I was crying...............I do not know why..... After the service, Miss Millie (the woman your wife is with in the picture) said I had a BLESSING. I belive I DID ~ Very special day for me.
Also Miss Millie is the cook at Villa Arcadia. She is my FRIEND, I really Love her.

----------


## Jim-Donna



----------

